# Heian Sandan Bunkai Flow Drill



## Kyoshi (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Guys
 This is my video doing Heian Sandan as a 2 partner drill.





- Its effective and based on close quarter combat
- you really work up a sweat
- Its very similiar to the actual moves in the kata.
- Its great fun!

	I would appreciate feedback, like with the 2 other videos aswell.
	Also i would like to hear how you interprete the 3 moves with the arms in the side with the classic "Uraken uchi". ?
	I find mine works, but i was a bit bored doing the "block swing attack, go under grap the other arm", because i have already done that in the previous of my works - but then again, this is a variation of the two other... But what do you got?

	Best wishes Nikolaj


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 17, 2012)

Kyoshi said:


> Also i would like to hear how you interprete the 3 moves with the arms in the side with the classic "Uraken uchi". ?
> I find mine works, but i was a bit bored doing the "block swing attack, go under grap the other arm", because i have already done that in the previous of my works - but then again, this is a variation of the two other... But what do you got?
> 
> Best wishes Nikolaj



No comments on the video (having issues getting it to play right now on my new Chromebook), but I often explain the section you ask about as a variation on the irimi-nage technique found in aikido.  There should be plenty of youtube videos to give you ideas... I find that my karate students generally pick up the technique readily even if they perform it in a forceful, non-aiki fashion.


----------



## rframe (Dec 17, 2012)

I like to see different bunkai for that section, thanks for sharing.

I notice later in the kata, you just step forward and use a backfist strike.  We really emphasize the sole block, followed by the elbow block/strike, and then the backfist in that kata.  Might be a difference in emphasis with our styles.

An example with Osaka Sensei and Nakayama Sensei:


----------



## Kyoshi (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you for your replies. 
@ rframe - i do not mean to be arrogant - but the video of Nakayama, is very traditional and classic interpretation of karate and NOT practical for use in a self-defense situation. If you were to use any of the bunkai, from what are shown in the videos below, you will possible get beaten really really bad...

I understand that your point was to use the movement in the elbow a bit more - as you can see in my video the last of the 3, i show the use of elbow via an elbow to the chest as a setup for the strike to the back of the neck.

@ dancingalone - thank you for reminding me of iriminage - i think i have seen the move you are refering to somewhere before! Thanks alot. Though for the sake of the drill i am trying to avoid any takedowns, since it will effectively break the flow ;-)


----------



## K-man (Dec 17, 2012)

I like what you are doing. It is similar in many ways to what we do.  If I might make a couple of observations. There are times through the drill where it seems you make a move for the sake of the move in the kata, rather than as a threatening attack.   I am not familiar enough with the kata to offer suggestions but the bit I'm referring to is about 25 seconds into the Heian Nidan clip. Also there are times when your partner seems to forget he has two arms. He waits for you to finish your technique before moving. In the Naihanchi clip there is what I call choreography in that the leg movements are portrayed as a response to an attack by the opponent. (It is hard to see if that is the case but it might be that you have initiated the attack.) To me the kata is a sequence of moves that cause a predetermined response from your opponent. Each one should be a finishing technique in its own right, but, if your opponent manages to block the technique you just move on to the next. Most of what you have done does just that.  I think it is really good. Well thought out.   :asian:


----------



## Kyoshi (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi K-man - thanks for your time watching my videos.

The 4 Shutos your are refering to are similiar to the ones done in Heian Shodan.

Left Shuto
Right Shuto
Right Shuto 
Left Shuto

So i folow the exact line of motion - first i attack with left, then change to right, right again and then finishing off with left - i hope it makes more sense to you know?

The Naihanchi Kata where you are reffering to the leg block.
If you watch the Kata it consists of 5 parts - the first attack the HIGH zone/area - second attack MID zone/area and the 3rd with the leg is the low zone. Since the arms have been trapped - the only option the opponent has is to kick and therefor included in the kata.

But i agree - the video was shot doing a seminar i taught in Germany, and the particpants have never tried the drill before.

Thanks again for your commetns and feedback!


----------



## Kyoshi (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh and yes not all techniques are finishing moves if the other guy isn't countering. Some are also counter moves to open up for a finishing move


----------



## chinto (Dec 17, 2012)

interesting flow drill. and viable in general. as to some one referring to things not working in self defense, I know several besides myself who learned a lot of things from kata that work very very well in self defense in the real world!.


----------



## rframe (Dec 17, 2012)

Kyoshi said:


> @ rframe - i do not mean to be arrogant - but the video of Nakayama, is very traditional and classic interpretation of karate and NOT practical for use in a self-defense situation. If you were to use any of the bunkai, from what are shown in the videos below, you will possible get beaten really really bad...



Heh, well not really what I meant.  What I meant is that there's a noticeable difference in the actual kata movements in different styles, for example if you watch *-sandan from Shotokan vs Wado-Ryu vs Shorin-Ryu practitioners... they have some very significant differences, which I find interesting... some of the bunkai you see people pull out reflect this, and it's quite interesting to me.


----------



## chinto (Dec 17, 2012)

rframe said:


> Heh, well not really what I meant.  What I meant is that there's a noticeable difference in the actual kata movements in different styles, for example if you watch *-sandan from Shotokan vs Wado-Ryu vs Shorin-Ryu practitioners... they have some very significant differences, which I find interesting... some of the bunkai you see people pull out reflect this, and it's quite interesting to me.




Oh I have to agree with you. I am a shorin ryu trained person and how I do things is very different then say a shotokan or wado ryu type would.
I think the Okinawan Shorin Ryu way is a better way for me, but I have seen some people from say Shotokan that are very very effective.


----------



## Kyoshi (Dec 19, 2012)

Ahh yes - i can see how my comment bashed the traditional/classic karate - not my intention!! . What i ment was that the typical interpretations of kata bunkai are not the most realistic and practical in their approuch - allthough you might have succes in their applikation in real life situation, it is not the most efficient way to train.

... a solid fist to the face seems to allways work )


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice video on the flow drill.


----------

